# HDMI audio, low sample rate on Nvidia GeForce GT 730? (Kodi pass-through)



## Mikael (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi,

I'm trying to get TrueHD/DTS-HD-MA pass-through working with Kodi. The problem seems to be that the sound ioctl interface reports a low sample rate for the HDMI port:


```
oss_card_info.shortname: pcm0
oss_card_info.longname: NVIDIA (0x0051) (HDMI/DP 8ch)
oss_audioinfo.min_rate: 32000
oss_audioinfo.max_rate: 192000

oss_card_info.shortname: pcm1
oss_card_info.longname: NVIDIA (0x0051) (HDMI/DP 8ch)
oss_audioinfo.min_rate: 48000
oss_audioinfo.max_rate: 48000
```

pcm1 is my HDMI port, I'm guessing pcm0 is the DVI-D port. I can select TrueHD/DTS-HD-MA pass-through in Kodi for pcm0, but not for pcm1.

`# sysctl dev.hdaa.0`

```
...
dev.hdaa.0.nid9: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x000062b1 DIGITAL UNSOL STRIPE(x4) 8CH
    Association: 1 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e07f0 16 20 24 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz

dev.hdaa.0.nid8: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x000062b1 DIGITAL UNSOL STRIPE(x4) 8CH
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e07f0 16 20 24 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz
...
```

`# cat /dev/sndstat`

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0051) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0051) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <Realtek ALC887 (Rear Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm3: <Realtek ALC887 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm4: <Realtek ALC887 (Internal Digital)> (play)
pcm5: <Realtek ALC887 (Rear Digital)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```

Any ideas as to why OSS reports the sample rate as 48000-48000 for pcm1 and not 32000-192000? The weird thing is that I'm seeing this on two different systems with different Nvidia cards.

Thanks


----------



## Mikael (Apr 2, 2017)

I forgot...

`# uname -a`

```
FreeBSD htpc.localdomain 11.0-RELEASE-p8 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p8 #0: Wed Feb 22 06:12:04 UTC 2017
root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

`# dmesg | grep -i nvidia`

```
hdac0: <NVIDIA (0x0e0f) HDA Controller> mem 0xf7080000-0xf7083fff irq 17 at device 0.1 on pci1
hdacc0: <NVIDIA (0x0051) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <NVIDIA (0x0051) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0051) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 4 on hdaa0
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0051) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa0
nvidia0: <GeForce GT 730> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
```


----------



## Mikael (Apr 3, 2017)

Filed a bug report: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=218326


----------

